
Bill Gates v. Warren Buffett On Competing With Google: Charge The Moat - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/04/bill-gates-v-warren-buffett-on-competing-with-google-charge-the-moat/
======
10ren
_Buffett’s love of Google, quoting him: “Their moat of competitiveness is so
wide..."_

She was referring to a conversation with Buffett and Charlie - anyone got more
info on that? I don't think Google has a wide moat. I must be wrong. I want to
know why.

------
peregrine
Warren Buffett is a crazy old guy and incredibly intelligent. The lady just
wanted them to fight and disagree but in the end they just used basic logic to
kill the worries about taxes.

~~~
edw519
Wanna get these 2 to disagree? Put them on the same bridge team and have one
of them open 2 no trump with 8 points.

------
enneff
> Google needs competition in the search space, and only Microsoft can compete
> on that scale.

Jeeze, Arrington is such an idiot. Google were nothing when they took their
position as kings of search.

